# Really affordable lighting?



## dustin0479 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have been considering purchasing some cheap lighting off Ebay.  I realize you get what you pay for, these would only be used indoors and rarely taken down.  What do you think?
PHOTO UMBRELLA LIGHT STUDIO LIGHTING PHOTOGRAPHY KIT - eBay (item 120454671210 end time Nov-24-10 13:45:26 PST)

I have a SB600 so if anyone has any alternatives I am open to suggestions.


----------



## sam_justice (Nov 2, 2010)

SB600 is all you need. Joe McNally the world's greatest photographer (in my opinion, but i'm sure others will agree) only uses speedlights. Zack Arias an incredible editorial shooter only uses one light. One of those being a speedlight. If I were you I'd buy a radio trigger, lightstand, umbrella bracket, an umbrella softbox and a shoot through umbrella. All attainable for under $100 which will provide a fantastic starting point as opposed to cheap lighting ebay solutions which will break within a day.


----------



## dustin0479 (Nov 2, 2010)

Do you really think I need the radio trigger with the D300?  When running commander mode is that not essentially a remote trigger? (bear with me I have  not used the SB600 off camera yet)


----------



## sam_justice (Nov 2, 2010)

dustin0479 said:


> Do you really think I need the radio trigger with the D300?  When running commander mode is that not essentially a remote trigger? (bear with me I have  not used the SB600 off camera yet)



I used to use commander mode, but it can be tricky to get some angles in when you're shooting outside. Especially when working with different angles, it can be annoying when you've got a good compo and pose but the damn unit won't fire because either the speedlight receiver is covered or the camera can't reach it.
Also, you restrict yourself with your lighting because you're going to get a burst of flash from the camera to trigger your flash which could muck up some compositions.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't get the warm and fuzzies from the kit you linked.

If you plan on using flash while your models are standing, consider an 8' to 10' light stand.

Use the SB600 in Commander mode until you find out why it limits you.  It may not for a while.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 2, 2010)

sam_justice said:


> SB600 is all you need. Joe McNally the world's greatest photographer (in my opinion, but i'm sure others will agree) only uses speedlights. Zack Arias an incredible editorial shooter only uses one light. One of those being a speedlight. If I were you I'd buy a radio trigger, lightstand, umbrella bracket, an umbrella softbox and a shoot through umbrella. All attainable for under $100 which will provide a fantastic starting point as opposed to cheap lighting ebay solutions which will break within a day.


 
I'm pretty sure Joe McNally probably uses something besides speedlights and I know for a fact that Zack Arias uses more than one light some times. 

They have styles and videos to teach certain concepts, but often use the tools needed to complete the job.




Dear OP - That's honestly the cheapest light kit I think I've ever seen. Congratualtions on showing me something new.

If you want to do indoor lighting, look into something like a set of Calumet Genesis 200 light kit. 2 200w/s strobes based off the Elinchrom D-lite design with stands and umbrellas for $369. There's also Alien Bees and other reputable brands that will have cheaper lights that are actually worth spending your money on.

$369 is a lot more than the price of the kit you have listed, but I'd be willing to bet that they're definitely worth much more than the kit posted on ebay.


----------



## DerekSalem (Nov 2, 2010)

sam_justice said:


> dustin0479 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really think I need the radio trigger with the D300?  When running commander mode is that not essentially a remote trigger? (bear with me I have  not used the SB600 off camera yet)
> ...



If it's anything like the wireless flash technology that Canon employs (far as I know it's only on the 7D right now...) then it's possible to turn off the on-camera flash. Obviously it still goes off when you take the shot, but only enough to let the flash know to fire and it doesn't appear in the actual shot.

I've used the wireless flash with fairly reflective surfaces around and they either don't show anything coming from the camera or it's just a very *slight* light...not enough to change the lighting on a model's face.


----------



## y75stingray (Nov 2, 2010)

I got my first light kit off craig's list about a year ago for two hundred bucks. Granted it was nearly thirty years old but it had evrything I needed. It was a Novatron 440 plus WS with five adjustable lights three umbrellas and four stands. If your on a tight budget be patient and check all the used classifieds and your sure to find a deal sooner or later. Sometimes an old dinosuar is exactly what you need to get started.


----------



## ghache (Nov 2, 2010)

If you want quality lightning for cheap you need much more than 1 sb-600.
You will need triggers because commander mode doesnt really work well in all situation.




Check your classified ads alllll the time! 

I found a Opus light kit for 350 $ this summer
Large carrying bag,
2 X 10" heavy duty stand
2X shoot trough/bounce 46 inch umbrellas
2 X opl-k250
1 barndoor with gels + grid
1 snoot with gels + grid
2 opus triggers + 1 transmitter,

that kit is also around 1400$ brand new, relatively cheap for what it is. its a really nice kit for a studio setup.

For a cheap location setup, I always tell people to look at the vivitar285hv and the cheap ctr-301p radio triggers from ebay. With a couple of stands, sandbags and umbrellas and mount, the whole setup came pretty cheap.


----------



## MohaimenK (Nov 2, 2010)

OP that lighting kit SUX! I mean really bad! A friend of my owns it and it just sits there because those bulbs are so poorly lit. Although, for the price, not bad for the stands and umbrellas and you can use off camera flashes on them


----------



## KmH (Nov 2, 2010)

The umbrellas in that kit are so small as to be useless.

The lights are continuous lights, which negates many of the advantages of using supplimental strobed lighting, namely that withstrobed lighting you can control the ambient and strobed light exposures separately with a single shutter release.

However, unless strobed lights have a modeling light feature, you cannot see in advance where, and how sharply shadows will fall.

I summary, I don't think that particular kit is worth buying.


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 2, 2010)

I wouldnt touch that kit with a 10 foot pole.

Im a big fan of starting off very small with off camera lighting.  You already have an SB600, so you're halfway there.  You can pick up a light stand, 48-60" convertible umbrella and a umbrella bracket for well under 100 bucks and that will open up HUGE possibilities in your lighting.

Master that, or at least, learn, understand and appreciate its capabilities and limitations, then move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2010)

Calumet Genesis monolights. Adorama Flashpoint monolights. Two of the better lower-end yet PROVEN monolight choices. That eBay kit is just not the way to spend hard-earned, or even lottery-scratch off ticket won,money...


----------



## dustin0479 (Nov 2, 2010)

I am cheap by nature thus the need for you guys to talk me OUT of the cheap items!

For the time I am going to go with......
a second SB600
2x 8' Linco light stands PRO HEAVY DUTY 8' LIGHT STAND - eBay (item 270650619456 end time Nov-16-10 00:36:35 PST)
2x Impact Convertable Umbrella Impact 30" Convertible Umbrella UBBW30 B&H Photo Video

If anyone has alternatives to these they feel are better feel free to throw it out there.


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 2, 2010)

dustin0479 said:


> I am cheap by nature thus the need for you guys to talk me OUT of the cheap items!
> 
> For the time I am going to go with......
> a second SB600
> ...



Sounds good to me...

But I would go with a bigger umbrella personally...48" minimum and they work perfectly with speedlights.


----------



## KmH (Nov 2, 2010)

dustin0479 said:


> I am cheap by nature thus the need for you guys to talk me OUT of the cheap items!
> 
> For the time I am going to go with......
> a second SB600
> ...


+1 that 30" umbrellas are to small. I also recommend 45" to 60" convertibles. The bigger they are the softer the shadows. 

Why a second SB-600, unless you need the iTTL? 
If you don't need the iTTL, I would recommend a Vivitar 285HV or 2, $90 brand new. Vivitar 285HV Flash 233965 B&H Photo Video

You'll also need a couple of umbrella brackets http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/298709-REG/Impact_3117.html

Forget that crap they sell on eBay, including that Linco light stand, *it is not* heavy duty. This is heavy duty http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/33047-REG/Matthews_339561_Century_C_Stand.html

Stick with what B&H offers http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/253074-REG/Impact_LS_8A_Air_Cushioned_Light_Stand.html


----------



## doziergraphic (Nov 2, 2010)

good thread. always interested in what's out there.


----------



## doziergraphic (Nov 2, 2010)

A comparison please - obviously strobe has advantages, but for MORE light, why not go with this for under $200:

one of these with four 85W lamps (1000W/h) 5500 degree Kelvin bulbs

https://www.robertsimaging.com/stoc...h 30in Octa Softbox, Stand (SLH-4-OCTA75).jsp

with one or two of these with 30 or 85/w bulbs.

https://www.robertsimaging.com/stoc...ation/A10UL 10-inch Adapta-Light (401033).jsp



-- or would it be better to go with two 160 watt mono lights - for $199 like:

FPBK1 Flashpoint Budget Studio Monolight Flash Basic Kit with 2 160 Watt Second Flashes, 7' Light Stands, 33" White Umbrellas & Softex Carrying Case.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2010)

FPBK1 Flashpoint Budget Studio Monolight Flash Basic Kit with 2 160 Watt Second Flashes, 7' Light Stands, 33" White Umbrellas & Softex Carrying Case.


----------



## dustin0479 (Nov 2, 2010)

KmH said:


> dustin0479 said:
> 
> 
> > I am cheap by nature thus the need for you guys to talk me OUT of the cheap items!
> ...


----------



## Rosshole (Nov 2, 2010)

I recently picked up a LumaPro 160 for $160...    it is a great manual quad sync strobe...    I don't even need a transmitter for it.


----------



## KmH (Nov 2, 2010)

dustin0479;2063453 
I am going to order just one of the Ebay stands and see what it is like. They look decent and this may just be one of the "just starting companies" that actually makes a decent product but has to build its name.  [/quote said:
			
		

> And you have how much experience at evaluating the durability of light stands?
> 
> I looked at the photos of it and learned all I needed to know to recommend a different product to you, but it's your money.
> 
> The Impact light stand I recommended isn't 'heavy duty' either, but IMO it's significantly more robust than the one you linked to.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 2, 2010)

I just spent a few days with a gentleman here at the resort who has done studio work for TV ads and photography for National Geographic.   His recommendation to me was to not start with strobe or flash but continuous light setup to learn with, it makes life so much easier.

He stated that 95% of the studio work is now done with a higher end version of a system like this.

Photo Studio Lighting Softbox Light Kit Boom Set 01MX - eBay (item 160449157793 end time Nov-28-10 08:00:56 PST)

Guaranteed its not the most robust kit out there but with control over each bulb and dual layer in the soft boxes it will do quite well  to learn with.


----------



## dustin0479 (Nov 2, 2010)

KmH said:


> dustin0479;2063453
> I am going to order just one of the Ebay stands and see what it is like. They look decent and this may just be one of the "just starting companies" that actually makes a decent product but has to build its name. [/quote said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2010)

The Linco stands look reasonably good on the web, and the black finish and $25 price tag seems quite fair to me. Light stands have a habit of lasting 10,15,20 years, if they are well-made and taken good care of and do not get in to "accidents" too often. I do not agree that 30,32,or 33 inch umbrellas are "too small", but rather are different tools for different uses. They throw a harder shadow, a crisper light, than bigger umbrellas, and as such, have a lot of uses.

There are some pretty useful smaller brollies made...Speedotron's smaller 30-something Super Silver is a good one if you want a crisp, sparkly light, and the 30-33-34 inch models make nice light for B&W photos.


----------



## dustin0479 (Nov 2, 2010)

Any reason to not buy the cheap 10x10 muslin backdrops off ebay?


----------



## chito beach (Nov 2, 2010)

dustin0479 said:


> Any reason to not buy the cheap 10x10 muslin backdrops off ebay?



nope, just buy from someone why has 98% or better rating and at least 50 sales  :thumbup:


----------



## ghache (Nov 3, 2010)

KmH said:


> dustin0479;2063453
> I am going to order just one of the Ebay stands and see what it is like. They look decent and this may just be one of the "just starting companies" that actually makes a decent product but has to build its name. [/quote said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------

